#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Indigestion

## Marmite the Dog

I often get really bad indigestion. My stomach gets really bloated and it feels like the contents of my stomach wants to exit via my mouth. I believe this is a result of my stomach being intolerant to grains/starch/gluten.

If I just stick to meat & veges, I'm ok, but I occasionally want to eat bread and pasta.

Is there anything that can be done to remove these symptoms? Coke (the drink) sometimes helps, but it can be a bit embarrassing burping in public. Anti-acid tablets make the problem worse, as I need to digest the food, not prevent its digestion.

Otherwise, is there a sure-fire way to make yourself puke? I tried the old fingers down the throat routine that seems popular with certain princesses, but I just retch a few times.

----------


## MeMock

it's cause you are a fat bastard  :Smile:

----------


## Butch

Me too...find a good antacid...

----------


## Little Chuchok

Proton pump inhibitor is what you want.Too much acid can cause ulceration of the oesophagus.

Simply put, go to Chemist ask for  Omneprazole  or Losec.Take one a day for a couple of days.They  are a bloody wonder drug.

I had you problem and used to put up with it,that's untill I started bleeding from the gut.

----------


## Thetyim

I used to have the same problem when I was in UK.
It was stress through work that caused it.


The only remedy that worked for me was tablets that reduce the acid production in the stomach.  Two tabs everyday and I was fine.

They are available everywhere in Thailand.
I can look the name up if you want

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Proton pump inhibitors reduces the stomachs production of acid.

----------


## Lady Hawk

> I often get really bad indigestion. My stomach gets really bloated and it feels like the contents of my stomach wants to exit via my mouth. I believe this is a result of my stomach being intolerant to grains/starch/gluten.


.

A lot of people seem to suffer from this now a days, but all with different symptoms and different intolerances.
You may have acid reflux which needs to be treated with a perscribed drug as over the counter drugs can make it worse.
Hope you get it sorted as i know people who have it and how uncomfortable it can be

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Simply put, go to Chemist ask for Omneprazole or Losec.


I shall do a bit of research. Thanks.




> It was stress through work that caused it.


I don't think it's stress related.  :Smile: 




> I can look the name up if you want


Yes please, mate.




> over the counter drugs can make it worse.


I know what you're saying, and I have been to see a stomach specialist at Bumrungrad Hospital. He's a Thai....

----------


## gusG

I used to eat more antacid pills than food at one stage until  a friend told me about Omeprazole. Instant fix. Best value ones I've found are called Stomec.

----------


## stroller

It's all that starchy, pricey farang food and the copious amounts of 'real' ale, Marmite. 

A rice, veges and insects diet is the answer. :Smile:

----------


## buad hai

Yep, proton pump inhibitor. Ms. B has the same problem and these drugs work for her. In her case, she has to remember to take one before a troublesome meal. If taken after the symptoms appear they don't work as well for her.

She's now taking Omeprazole, brand name Miracid, 20 mg.

I'm now taking Chang: 330 ml. X 6.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Marmite, I drink peppermint tea. Very calming, too. Antacids never worked for me and just made me sicker. If you need to throw up, try brushing the back of your tongue with toothpaste. Makes me chuck everytime.

----------


## Lady Hawk

ok so if you have an intolerance to wheat etc usually the symptoms are bloating indigestion diarreah.
Acid reflux bloating heartburn and indigestion feeling sick
For Acid reflux you need  a gastro resistant tablet a really good one is Protium.
Did you have a pipe down your throat at the hospital or what did they say you had

----------


## BKKBoet

Drink less beer! 

A good PPI is Prevacid.

----------


## forreachingme

The other day i met someone who told me that the Asian are slim due to their good nutrition, one of the proper thing they do is eating fruits after the meal...   :Smile: 

A few days later i meet my sister in law who tells me her nutritioner back in Europe advised her not to eat fruits after lunch as whatever you eat last sets the timing for the digestion, so meat takes 2 hours, the fruits over this only 20 minutes !   :Sad: 

As older we go, as more conscious about what we mix in our nutrition, we should be, this to let correct reactions in our body system take place...


Welcome to the world of the semi old Marmite !

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I hate it when you look up one thing and find something else...

Helicobater Pylori

----------


## Thetyim

The tabs I used to take were Cimetidine which worked well for me.

A quick google has told me that they have now been replaced by proton pump inhibitors so go with what Elsie said.

----------


## buad hai

> Welcome to the world of the semi old Marmite !


I love it. "Almost" 38 and "semi-old"!

----------


## buad hai

> Helicobater Pylori


Easily managed with antibiotics these days. But, if the PPI's do it for you then you probably don't have a bacterial infection.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Did you have a pipe down your throat at the hospital or what did they say you had


I booked in to have a pipe up my arse, but didn't go back.

Anyway, I will start on a natural remedy to try and sure this, and I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by forreachingme
> 
> Welcome to the world of the semi old Marmite !
> 
> 
> I love it. "Almost" 38 and "semi-old"!


I first had the symptoms in India about 7 years ago.

----------


## AntRobertson

Slight threadjack sorry... I don't suffer indigestion but I do find sometimes that if I've eaten a lot of bread I get the shakes for some reason.

----------


## buad hai

Is this thread inspired by your massive over-consumption of Indian curries at your very late lunch yesterday?

----------


## buad hai

> if I've eaten a lot of bread I get the shakes for some reason.


Perhaps a diabetes check is in order?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Perhaps a diabetes check is in order?


Oh... bugger  :Sad: 

Is that a symptom!?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Slight threadjack sorry... I don't suffer indigestion but I do find sometimes that if I've eaten a lot of bread I get the shakes for some reason.


It can be, but it's certainly due to the carbs fucking up your sugar levels. I get the same sometimes. I only tend to eat bread when I'm pissed, so only a couple of times a week.

----------


## AntRobertson

> It can be, but it's certainly due to the carbs fucking up your sugar levels


Ahh!  I was just sitting here trying to remember who it was and exactly what it was someone had told me about the whole bread/sugar level thing.  It was you at the Irish Pub, mystery solved!




> I only tend to eat bread when I'm pissed, so only a couple of times a week.


What, like days ending in "y' you mean?  :Wink:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> It can be, but it's certainly due to the carbs fucking up your sugar levels
> 
> 
> Ahh!  I was just sitting here trying to remember who it was and exactly what it was someone had told me about the *whole bread/sugar level thing*.  It was you at the Irish Pub, mystery solved!


You were talking about the GI ( glycemic index).

The Glycemic Index

----------


## AntRobertson

^

No, Marmite was talking about the Glycemic Index.  I was talking shite as usual  :Very Happy:

----------


## Little Chuchok

^I believe that you were talking shite,but I don't believe that marmite wasn't.

----------


## ceburat

> I often get really bad indigestion. My stomach gets really bloated and it feels like the contents of my stomach wants to exit via my mouth. I believe this is a result of my stomach being intolerant to grains/starch/gluten.
> 
> If I just stick to meat & veges, I'm ok, but I occasionally want to eat bread and pasta.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done to remove these symptoms? Coke (the drink) sometimes helps, but it can be a bit embarrassing burping in public. Anti-acid tablets make the problem worse, as I need to digest the food, not prevent its digestion.
> 
> Otherwise, is there a sure-fire way to make yourself puke? I tried the old fingers down the throat routine that seems popular with certain princesses, but I just retch a few times.


 
You need to be checked for diabetes. I have been a diabetic for about ten years now.  You will learn to follow your diet or suffer and spend much time in the hospital. Diabetes will kill you. Diabetes affects your vision, heart, kidneys directly.  Don't wait and find out the hard way as I did.  It's not fun.

----------


## ceburat

Indiegestion problems are usually due to smoking, drinking, coffee, highly seasoned food, and lack of exercise.  Drinking eight glasses of water a day or more is necessary for proper digestion of your food.

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> I often get really bad indigestion. My stomach gets really bloated and it feels like the contents of my stomach wants to exit via my mouth. I believe this is a result of my stomach being intolerant to grains/starch/gluten.
> 
> If I just stick to meat & veges, I'm ok, but I occasionally want to eat bread and pasta.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done to remove these symptoms? Coke (the drink) sometimes helps, but it can be a bit embarrassing burping in public. Anti-acid tablets make the problem worse, as I need to digest the food, not prevent its digestion.
> 
> ...


Ceburat, so indegestion is a syptom of diabetes? I used to have it bad, but not so much now. When eating, my food would pile up in my throat and not go down. Sometimes, I would choke and even throw up. I was having terrible hearbrun and acid in my thoat. 

I never thought about diabetes. 

I have lost 22 kilograms, been exerecising 6 days a week and also drinking alot of water. My problem has all but vanished. Once in a while, I still have trouble (once a month)

Can it be related to diabetes?

----------


## ceburat

> Originally Posted by ceburat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


Where did I say that indegestion is a syptom of diabetes? I really don't know if it is or not. 

I made two posts.  One about diabetes and the other about indegestion. Two different post, two different subjects.

----------


## chitown

I guess I have a reading comprehension problem today.

But anyhow thinks for clearing things up. Your diagnosis has helped!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I believe that you were talking shite,but I don't believe that marmite wasn't.


Exactly.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You need to be checked for diabetes.


Done. I'm ok at the moment. Borderline hepatitis though.




> Drinking eight glasses of water a day or more is necessary for proper digestion of your food.


Drinking water makes the problem worse for me.

With regard to the exercise thingy, I had a look round True Fitness yesterday. Very impressive, very expensive (28k/year). Loads of totty though. I will check out California Wow! as I think it is much cheaper.

----------


## AntRobertson

^
Isn't there a Fitness Thailand in Bangers?  Very good, basic yet well-equipped gyms, not full of pretentious tossers who just go there just to be seen.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Isn't there a Fitness Thailand in Bangers?


Never heard of that one.

The main three are Cali Wow, True & Fitness First.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

If you find a decent pill mate let me know, have similar problems, but thought it was due to drinking beer every lunch and dinner time. Since I aint likely to kick the beer habit anytime soon, any recommendations will be appreciated.

----------


## ceburat

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> Isn't there a Fitness Thailand in Bangers?
> 
> 
> Never heard of that one.
> 
> The main three are Cali Wow, True & Fitness First.


 
IMHO. Forget about fitness centers and spending a lot of money.  Buy a good book on stretching and walking.  You may not look like Mr. Universe after a period of time but you will be in top physical condition simply by walking.

----------


## barbaro

^ Fitness centers ask for a lot of money, and the customer may not go a lot or even stop going for many reasons.  Can waste money that way.

MMTD: I didn't know someone could be "borderline hepatitus."

Which Hep?  B?

----------


## machman

> Loads of totty though


This is why i avoid these kind of gyms, I used to spend all my time watching things bounce up and down rather than concentrating on the job at hand! It's a good way to spend 28k though! :Smile:

----------


## buad hai

> IMHO. Forget about fitness centers and spending a lot of money. Buy a good book on stretching and walking.


I agree. I stay in good shape and never set foot in a gym or use any machines. I run 40 minutes five or six mornings a week (walking works, too) and do another 20 minutes of crunches, hand weight work and stretching.

CORE Performance - Celebrating the High Performance Life

Amazon.com: Core Performance: The Revolutionary Workout Program to Transform Your Body and Your Life: Books: Mark Verstegen

All I spend money on are running shoes and gear, hand weights and an exercise mat. (The book was a gift and a very welcome one.)

----------


## klongmaster

> IMHO. Forget about fitness centers and spending a lot of money. Buy a good book on stretching and walking. You may not look like Mr. Universe after a period of time but you will be in top physical condition simply by walking.


Good advice this...especially for you guys who live in an apartment or condo...as I did for my first 10 years here...lived on the 5th floor and never took the lift...stairs are excellent aerobic exercise...



good thread marmers: I often have this problem so will try some of the things mentioned here...

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Mebbe do trial takes on stuff, Marmite. Every fitness club has a trial membership, so you can see if it's what you want. Try some different foods, maybe even steamed veg...I just decided to go more Japanese to be healthier for myself, mostly coz I hate the taste of Canadian meat. I also hate the non taste of water so I add squirts of lemon, lime or orange to it and take alternative sips with my java. Now also drinking green tea with roasted rice kernels. And pickled plums (umeboshi) are really good for settling the stomach. Fek, I sound like a voodoo new-age vegan. I'm not! I always have vomiting sessions when I'm stressed. Yuk. Not good for the teeth, either.

----------


## barbaro

> I agree. I stay in good shape and never set foot in a gym or use any machines. I run 40 minutes five or six mornings a week (walking works, too) and do another 20 minutes of crunches, hand weight work and stretching.


Definitely.

Also, signing contracts with a gym, means you have to commute to and from the gym. Take time, and might affect your number of workouts and motivation to "go to the gym."

In addition to what Buad Hai, said you can get a complete full body workout for you upper and lower by by using dumbells. More muscle burns more calories, and can reduce fat and lead to health like walking and jogging.

A good site is: ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net

Click on "weight training" onthe left side. It has dumbell exercise for every mucles in the body with video example instructions. Stretching also.

----------


## buad hai

Link s/b: ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net

Good one. Nice resource.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you will be in top physical condition simply by walking.


I walk at leat 4kms a day. It does nowt.




> MMTD: I didn't know someone could be "borderline hepatitus."  Which Hep? B?


Fek knows.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I will also try a ginger bomb every day for a couple of weeks. Basically, you drink a table spoon of liquidised ginger on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. This creates a very nasty environment for the bad bacteria. Then, in the evening I will drink a pint of broccoli juice as this does a similar thing.

The more I read, the more I'm sure about having problems with that nasty bacteria.

----------


## buad hai

> I walk at leat 4kms a day. It does nowt.


How do you know?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Err... I'm still a fat bastard?!

----------


## sabang

I used to suffer from pretty bad indigestion, in fact when they stuck one of those horrible gadgets down my throat it turned out I had peritoneal folds- next stage being an ulcer.

I took the necessary pills for that, and altered my dietary habits. The catchword is 'food combination'. You might want to buy a book on it (I recommend Dr. Robert Youngs 'PH Miracle', you might need to get it thru Amazon). I rarely get indigestion these days, but when I do it's obvious why- drinking too much and eating heavy stodgy, poorly combined food.

Heres some hints-

Only eat one complex carbohydrate per meal. That means if spuds, no bread, if Nan bread, no rice and so on. Your stomach has to increase it's acidity level to digest carbs anyway, but when it is a cocktail of mixed carbs it has to do so radically. Try to cut down on white bread, and leavened bread in general. This one is important, and not hard to do.

Meat and spuds is delicious, but rough to digest. Try to save it as an occasional treat. Nothing wrong with a nice juicy steak and salad anyway.

Don't forget then veggies! Raw green veggies in particular are alkalising- try and find some ways to enjoy them. I find sliced raw veg and a dip, such as hommous or plain yoghurt very nice actually. 

Eliminate added sugar, period. That means no coke and fizzy drinks, unsweetened tea and coffee. Even try and avoid it added to fruit juices, canned peas and beans and so on. In practise this is hard to do- added sugar crops up everywhere in processed food- but once your taste buds adjust you won't miss it. Refined sugar is nothing but bad news.

Get an alkalising green drink, and drink it daily. You'll probably need to go to a health food shop. Powdered wheat grass is particularly good- it really helps, believe me. This even helps counterract bad dietary habits.

Good luck.  :Smile:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

> I will also try a ginger bomb every day for a couple of weeks. Basically, you drink a table spoon of liquidised ginger on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. This creates a very nasty environment for the bad bacteria. Then, in the evening I will drink a pint of broccoli juice as this does a similar thing.
> 
> The more I read, the more I'm sure about having problems with that nasty bacteria.


Ouch. Try bactrium if you think it's bacteria in the stomach. (Not antibiotics) But, the symptoms usually include diarrhaea. Peppermint tea, Marmite and get rid of the stress factors.

----------


## ebeth

Cant you go swimming if you need exercise, Marmite? Sour milk products are not a bad breakfast for upset stomachs... cannot remember if you can get any products with a culture called Acidophilus in the var. supermarkeds. Looks/tastes like yoghurt. Dietists say stay off the coffee.
Liverproblems!!!! Could not have anything to do with a certain place on Rachawithi Rd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Joke aside I hope you will get better soon...Aloe Vera juice should be soothing too.

----------


## ceburat

> I will also try a ginger bomb every day for a couple of weeks. Basically, you drink a table spoon of liquidised ginger on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. This creates a very nasty environment for the bad bacteria. Then, in the evening I will drink a pint of broccoli juice as this does a similar thing.
> 
> The more I read, the more I'm sure about having problems with that nasty bacteria.


 
Use fat free yougurt.  Eat every day and/or make lassie with it.  Lassie is an Indian drink made with fruit for sweetner, yougurt and water.  Yougurt is a good bacteria and does a great job.  A doctor once told me that if there was only one food left on earth he hoped it was yougurt. You can also use it in place of mayo, and sour cream when cooking and or mixing things to eat.  I eat eight large scoops of oatmeal mixed with warm water, 1 cup of fat free-low sugar or unsweetened yougurt and sometimes with fruit for breakfast every day. Just mix it all together and dig in.

----------


## buad hai

> Err... I'm still a fat bastard?!


You're not really going to lose weight doing 4K a day. But, your body weight is probably a given, within a certain range. So, don't go all out to lose weight. On the other hand, with a little bit of effort you can maintain cardiovascular health (the 4K walk helps a lot), strength, agility and balance. When I got to be 50 I was still quite strong and had plenty of endurance but I'd lost my agility and balance. I've managed to reverse that by changing the emphasis of my workout.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I will also try a ginger bomb every day for a couple of weeks. Basically, you drink a table spoon of liquidised ginger on an empty stomach first thing in the morning. This creates a very nasty environment for the bad bacteria. Then, in the evening I will drink a pint of broccoli juice as this does a similar thing.
> 
> The more I read, the more I'm sure about having problems with that nasty bacteria.


Eating ginger is an old Chinese recipe for puku(That means guts ..for all you pakeha!!) problems.

Ginger can work ok, but not as good as losec (Omneprazole) Just go to a Chemist and try it.FFS, if it's that bad see a quack.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I used to suffer from pretty bad indigestion, in fact when they stuck one of those horrible gadgets down my throat it turned out I had peritoneal folds- next stage being an ulcer.
> 
> I took the necessary pills for that, and altered my dietary habits. The catchword is 'food combination'. You might want to buy a book on it (I recommend Dr. Robert Youngs 'PH Miracle', you might need to get it thru Amazon). I rarely get indigestion these days, but when I do it's obvious why- drinking too much and eating heavy stodgy, poorly combined food.
> 
> Heres some hints-
> 
> Only eat one complex carbohydrate per meal. That means if spuds, no bread, if Nan bread, no rice and so on. Your stomach has to increase it's acidity level to digest carbs anyway, but when it is a cocktail of mixed carbs it has to do so radically. Try to cut down on white bread, and leavened bread in general. This one is important, and not hard to do.
> 
> Meat and spuds is delicious, but rough to digest. Try to save it as an occasional treat. Nothing wrong with a nice juicy steak and salad anyway.
> ...


Good advice, and I have noticed that not eating complex carbs makes a big difference. But, I do occasionally want to eat shitty food, so I will.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Try bactrium if you think it's bacteria in the stomach. (Not antibiotics) But, the symptoms usually include diarrhaea. Peppermint tea, Marmite and get rid of the stress factors.


I've got some Japanese good bacteria stuff. I'll see how that goes.

Stress factors - very funny.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Cant you go swimming if you need exercise, Marmite?


No.




> FFS, if it's that bad see a quack.


I did, as I said already. But docs in Thailand are quite simple unable to diagnose stuff.

Actually, I'm starting to think that I'm KW or Scampy. Getting lots of advice, but not taking it. Sorry.

----------


## AntRobertson

> IMHO. Forget about fitness centers and spending a lot of money. Buy a good book on stretching and walking. You may not look like Mr. Universe after a period of time but you will be in top physical condition simply by walking.


It all depends on what works best for you as an individual and what your goals are - if you are looking to go full body tone for example walking isn't going to do it.

Whatever you do motivation is the key.  I honestly couldn't be arsed with walking (at least not the amount that would be required for it to be benficial) but have no problems with going to the gym 3 or 4 times a week.  Go figure, there's no rationale behind it all just what works for me.

Gym's needn't be expensive either.  I've just renewed my membership, 16,000B for 3yrs so just north of 5,000B per year.

----------


## Troubled

> Originally Posted by ceburat
> 
> IMHO. Forget about fitness centers and spending a lot of money. Buy a good book on stretching and walking. You may not look like Mr. Universe after a period of time but you will be in top physical condition simply by walking.
> 
> 
> Good advice this...especially for you guys who live in an apartment or condo...as I did for my first 10 years here...lived on the 5th floor and never took the lift...stairs are excellent aerobic exercise...
> 
> 
> 
> good thread marmers: I often have this problem so will try some of the things mentioned here...


Agree regarding the lack of need to join a  gym to stay fit.
Walking will work but to shed the pounds you will also need to change your dietary habits- ie eat less of the wrong things.

Bangkok is not the best city in the world to walk or run in unless you can get to a park.

I notice lots of locals in the park doing Tai Chi (?) . What does that do for you haelthwise? I have never tried it myself.

By the by KM why are the two guys in the photo using the escalaltor to "walk up" a handful of steps to go to the gym or was that the reason for inserting the photo?

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ geez, Troubled, try and edit that last sentence out before anyone else reads it...

Some great advice here. I radically changed my diet in London -- went to the gym every lunch hour, but wasn't losing body fat. I changed my diet to get rid of most fats, which was tough as I love dairy, cheese, peanut butter, etc. But, after one month, the staff couldn't believe the drop in my fat content. I'd still treat myself to a Big Mac or something equally greasy spoon once a week, but if the main diet has lots of nutritional stuff, it shouldn't harm. I eat lots of Japanese food now, and veg, mostly in hearty home-made soups. 
Hope you find something that works, Marmers.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'd still treat myself to a Big Mac


A Big Mac is a treat? Sick woman!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Isn't there a Fitness Thailand in Bangers?


No.

Fitness (Thailand) Chiang Mai

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> Isn't there a Fitness Thailand in Bangers?
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Fitness (Thailand) Chiang Mai


Huh, weird!  Only a few hours ago I was sitting here and thinking to myself: _'Say, I wonder if that question I asked in Marmite's Indigestion thread several months ago has been answered?'_ 

__

----------


## Thormaturge

> Otherwise, is there a sure-fire way to make yourself puke?


 Watch half an hour of Thai TV.

----------


## Thormaturge

> Otherwise, is there a sure-fire way to make yourself puke?


...That Katoey Cabaret show at the Asia hotel should do it.

----------


## kingwilly

> Actually, I'm starting to think that I'm KW or Scampy. Getting lots of advice, but not taking it. Sorry.


bladdy hell, i missed this comment! 

Since when did u or anyone else advise me _not_ to buy a pretend wedding ring for the indo bird ??

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Proton pump inhibitor is what you want.Too much acid can cause ulceration of the oesophagus.
> 
> Simply put, go to Chemist ask for  Omneprazole  or Losec.Take one a day for a couple of days.They  are a bloody wonder drug.
> 
> I had you problem and used to put up with it,that's untill I started bleeding from the gut.


After a few years mulling it over, I bought some of these tablets today (Dosate 20mg Omeprazole) and I drop a tab just before having a sarnie this evening. I could feel it do it's thing, but I think it's been overpowered by my stomach and my stomach burn is just as bad as ever.

I'm a bit reluctant to take another one.

----------


## chitown

it takes several weeks of taking the meds to see results. 

I used to have every symptom you have. A few years ago I went in a Thai drugstore and got Miracid. I started taking it and have done so the past few years. No more bloat, no more acid burn, and no more feeling like I was going to vomit.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

OK. I'll take it twice a day before stodgy meals and see what happens.

----------


## DrAndy

try changing your diet, eat more fruit and veg, less meat

leave out the stodge

you may even lose weight

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> try changing your diet, eat more fruit and veg, less meat


My diet is already like that. The problem occurs when fresh baguettes are pulled out of the oven.  :Sad:

----------


## superman

Could it be that you may have a Hiatus hernia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Marmite the Dog

No. I've had ultrasound scans, and while I have a small abnormality with the shape of my lower stomach, it's not this.

A for effort though.

----------


## rickschoppers

Marmite, the correct spelling of what you want is Omeprazole which is marketed as Prilosec in the States and is also marketed as Losec and Omesec. Cimetidine (Tagamet) used to be the main drug to reduce stomach acid and then it became Ranitidine (Zantac). Once the proton pump inhibitors became available, the others were used less to prevent ulcers. In the hospital, we give Omeprazole to just about everyone to prevent "stress ulcers" in patients especially burn patients. 
What you might have is GERD or gastroesophageal reflux disease which is a condition in which backward flow of acid from the stomach causes heartburn and possible injury of the esophagus. Happens a lot when eating spicy foods. Just be careful that you don't get hooked on Omeprazole because it allows you to eat foods previously taboo for you. 
Bon Apetit

----------


## FailSafe

If it's GERD a tablespoon or two of apple cider vinegar can really help as well (it neutralizes the acid)- it tastes kind of nasty, though, but that's a small price to pay for relief.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Try Ranitidine (Ranadine) which works for me.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If it's GERD a tablespoon or two of apple cider vinegar can really help as well (it neutralizes the acid)- it tastes kind of nasty, though, but that's a small price to pay for relief.


The Midget had me drinking coconut oil a little while back. It seemed to make things worse and tasted terrible.

I've got some cider vinegar, but that tastes disgusting. Can't I just drink cider instead?

----------


## rickschoppers

JJ, if it works for you great. I never liked the idea that the dosing was twice daily. Much easier for people to remember a once daily dose like Omeprazole. It does have a different mechanism of action as well, which may be the reason it works well for some, but not others.

Marmite, I would skip the home remedies and try the Omeprazole 20mg daily.

----------


## FailSafe

^^

Sadly, it's the vinegar part that's beneficial.

My wife suffers from GERD occasionally, and the apple cider vinegar always helps.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Marmite, I would skip the home remedies and try the Omeprazole 20mg daily.


I will take one before lunch, as breakfast of fruit & yoghurt never gives me a problem.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> Marmite, I would skip the home remedies and try the Omeprazole 20mg daily.
> 
> 
> I will take one before lunch, as breakfast of fruit & yoghurt never gives me a problem.


I would try taking it for a few weeks before you decide if it helps or not.

----------


## superman

> No. I've had ultrasound scans, and while I have a small abnormality with the shape of my lower stomach, it's not this.
> 
> A for effort though.


Even with ultrasound it could be easily missed. What kind of specialist do you see for a hernia?

----------


## rickschoppers

^
I would go see a good ENT (Ear, Nose and Throat) physician if you want to confirm the diagnosis of a hiatal hernia.

----------


## Jesus Jones

> JJ, if it works for you great. I never liked the idea that the dosing was twice daily. Much easier for people to remember a once daily dose like Omeprazole. It does have a different mechanism of action as well, which may be the reason it works well for some, but not others.
> 
> Marmite, I would skip the home remedies and try the Omeprazole 20mg daily.


I don't dose twice a day, and nor should you need to.  I take it once a week if that.  However, back in the UK I was taking it daily.  It was so severe that if i left work without it i would rather be late and pick it up.  I did have a gastroscopy but all was well.  The doctor recommended that i stopped eating chocolate, bread and coffee which i rarely drank in the UK.  Since living in Thailand i've suffered with it only a few times despite now drinking at least 4-5 coffees a day and a couple of bars of Ritter a week.

Guess as one as said it's different for everyone, but Ranitidine works instantly for me.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> JJ, if it works for you great. I never liked the idea that the dosing was twice daily. Much easier for people to remember a once daily dose like Omeprazole. It does have a different mechanism of action as well, which may be the reason it works well for some, but not others.
> 
> Marmite, I would skip the home remedies and try the Omeprazole 20mg daily.
> 
> 
> I don't dose twice a day, and nor should you need to. I take it once a week if that. However, back in the UK I was taking it daily.


Ranitidine 50mg twice daily is the normal dose to maintain blood levels needed to prevent an ulcer or GERD. If you only need to take it occasionally, you will not always reep the benefit of the drug. Again, if it works for you, great.

----------


## Jesus Jones

I haven't read the comments about GERD or an ulcer.  My comments are in reference to general indigestion.  My misunderstanding.

----------


## rickschoppers

> I haven't read the comments about GERD or an ulcer. My comments are in reference to general indigestion. My misunderstanding.


Really shouldn't be taking it for just indigestion unless you follow the normal dose. It's kinda like taking your heart medicine only when you have chest pain. Of course, that does not include NTG sublingually for angina pain.

----------


## DrAndy

> The problem occurs when fresh baguettes are pulled out of the oven





> try changing your diet





> I have a small abnormality with the shape of my lower stomach


it hardly shows, try a corset

----------


## palexxxx

> If it's GERD a tablespoon or two of apple cider vinegar can really help as well (it neutralizes the acid)- it tastes kind of nasty, though, but that's a small price to pay for relief.


Does this have to be consumed neat?  I used to have a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar in a glass of water,  didn't taste so bad then.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Day 3 of the meds (1 a day) and it has made quite a difference today.

I think this is the first time I've ever taken meds that do what they're supposed to do.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ What about the Asshole Pills ?  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> ^ What about the Asshole Pills ?


Obviously not...

----------


## DrAndy

> Day 3 of the meds (1 a day) and it has made quite a difference today.
> 
> I think this is the first time I've ever taken meds that do what they're supposed to do.


 
and you are eating the same food?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

You've had this for 4 years now ?

You seen a Doctor ?, maybe you have n ulcer

Try putting a lining on your stomach, drink milk or cream or tomato juice before you eat

I get indigestion now and again, mainly after too many of them fizzy piss Thai beers

I'm OK when I sit up, it's when I try and sleep I get all that acid come up

I have cured it by eating toothpaste before

----------


## Boon Mee

Chewing gum always works for me.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> and you are eating the same food?


Yep.




> You've had this for 4 years now ?


More like 10.




> You seen a Doctor ?, maybe you have n ulcer


Yes. I saw the 'specialist' gastro-whatever-doctor at Bumrungrad. A typically useless prick that you find at these boutique hospitals.




> Try putting a lining on your stomach, drink milk or cream or tomato juice before you eat


Don't work for me.




> Chewing gum always works for me.


Not for me.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I'm no Doctor, but does sound like you are sensitive to gluten mate.

Oh well, I'm looking for a new breadmaker if you can deliver it to Bangkok  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> 
> If it's GERD a tablespoon or two of apple cider vinegar can really help as well (it neutralizes the acid)- it tastes kind of nasty, though, but that's a small price to pay for relief.
> 
> 
> Does this have to be consumed neat?  I used to have a tablespoon of apple cider vinegar in a glass of water,  didn't taste so bad then.


That's probably fine, but I don't know for sure (perhaps diluting it isn't a great idea)- my wife just takes a shot from the bottle (horrible but quick :Smile: ) when she needs it (which her doctor recommended)- it's better than relying on drugs, imho, but she might not have it as seriously as some others do.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> Marmite, I would skip the home remedies and try the Omeprazole 20mg daily.
> 
> 
> I will take one before lunch, as breakfast of fruit & yoghurt never gives me a problem.


Losec/Omeprazole is the best.it works a treat.(the ones in the green packet used to work the best...THB75 for 20 off memory) If you keep getting intergestion, then you have a chance of getting your oesophagus ulcerated. I put up with this for years, until I started bleeding...not nice when you throw up a pint of congealed blood.

Losec stops you from producing too much acid (proton pump inhibitor )...either that or get an optrectomy.....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'm no Doctor, but does sound like you are sensitive to gluten mate.


Starch/gluten, whatever: but yes, something like that.




> I'm looking for a new breadmaker if you can deliver it to Bangkok


I'm not sure the Midget wants to live in Bangkok again.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> (the ones in the green packet used to work the best...THB75 for 20 off memory)


I think these are 4 baht each and appear to be working fine.

----------


## rickpattaya

> I often get really bad indigestion. My stomach gets really bloated and it feels like the contents of my stomach wants to exit via my mouth. I believe this is a result of my stomach being intolerant to grains/starch/gluten.
> 
> If I just stick to meat & veges, I'm ok, but I occasionally want to eat bread and pasta.
> 
> Is there anything that can be done to remove these symptoms? Coke (the drink) sometimes helps, but it can be a bit embarrassing burping in public. Anti-acid tablets make the problem worse, as I need to digest the food, not prevent its digestion.
> 
> Otherwise, is there a sure-fire way to make yourself puke? I tried the old fingers down the throat routine that seems popular with certain princesses, but I just retch a few times.


I had almost exactly the same problem as you and for a similar time. It got that bad last week that i went to the local doctor (Thai). He took a blood sample and sent it away for analysis. It came back as Helicobater Pylori positive, this is the bacteria that causes stomach ulcers and the ulcer can not be treated until the bacteria has been killed. I am taking anti bio-tics and Omeprazole as per prescribed by the doctor and I am feeling better everyday. Get a blood test done.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ What anti-biotics are you taking?

I've probably done a course of them over the last couple of years, so I should be clean already.

----------


## rickpattaya

> ^ What anti-biotics are you taking?
> 
> I've probably done a course of them over the last couple of years, so I should be clean already.


Anti bio tics need to be combined to kill the bacteria. Here are the tablets that i am taking over a 10 day course.
Amoxycillin  4 a day
Mottilium    3 a day
Omeprazole 2 a day
Metronidazole 6 a day

I hope this helps.

----------


## DrAndy

> More like 10. Quote: Originally Posted by sabaii sabaii You seen a Doctor ?, maybe you have n ulcer Yes. I saw the 'specialist' gastro-whatever-doctor at Bumrungrad. A typically useless prick that you find at these boutique hospitals.


ulcers are caused by a bacteria usually

so you can get the correct drugs to cure them




> *What causes ulcers?*
> 
> Most peptic ulcers develop as a result of:
> bacteria in the stomach (_Helicobacter pylori_) - very common.the use of antirheumatic medicine, NSAIDs, or aspirin (eg Disprin) - less common.

----------


## rickpattaya

Ulcers are caused by Helicobater Pylori. Google it mate.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Ulcers are caused by Helicobater Pylori. Google it mate.


Partially correct and here is the google search:


*What causes Stomach Ulcers?*
*The direct cause of peptic ulcers is the destruction of the gastric or intestinal mucosal lining of the stomach by hydrochloric acid, an acid normally present in the digestive juices of the stomach.* Infection with the bacterium Helicobacter pylori is thought to play an important role in causing both gastric and duodenal ulcers. Helicobacter pylori may be transmitted from person to person through contaminated food and water. Antibiotics are the most effective treatment for Helicobacter pylori peptic ulcers. 
Injury of the gastric mucosal lining, and weakening of the mucous defenses are also responsible for gastric ulcers. Excess secretion of hydrochloric acid, genetic predisposition, and psychological stress are important contributing factors in the formation and worsening of duodenal ulcers.
Another major cause of ulcers is the chronic use of anti-inflammatory medications, such as aspirin. Cigarette smoking is also an important cause of ulcer formation and ulcer treatment failure.

----------


## rickpattaya

OK thanks for the info. i still think that the first step for diagnosis would be to have a blood test to see if Helicobacter pylori  is present though.

----------


## rickschoppers

^
Yes, it might be a good idea since antibiotics in the right dose,frequency and combinatin usually takes care of that.

----------

